# Best & Fastest Download Manager



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

Which is the best and fastest download manager


----------



## adit_sen (Oct 8, 2006)

Being a student of computer networking I can tell you one thing: Download managers have no impact on your download speed. They cannot magically increase speeds over ur bandwidth limit. The only thing download managers are good for is to either schedule / organize your downloads and to pause / resume downloads. I've tried hundreds of them, and never found any single one to be anything special. All do the same thing, some have ads, some dont, some look nice etc. At the end, I just use the DownloadThemAll extention with firefox, which saves me the trouble of installing a third party downloader.

Cheers
Aditya


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 8, 2006)

^^: i don't agree, surely they don't increase your default speed, but they do influence the speed at which the file is downloaded, the difference becomes obvious with a connection like mine (2mbps broadband)
with DAP, i get average download speeds of 200kbps while downloading windows vista, and when i stick to my normal firefox downloader, the speed is always fluctuating with a rate between 100-170kbps, mostly around 110kbps


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 8, 2006)

Internet Download Manager,just try it and see yourself.


----------



## adit_sen (Oct 8, 2006)

@jz2linkinpark: we actually had a benchmark test in our uni as part of our assignment for http bandwidth tests. What we saw was all download acclarators do is keep sending repeated requests to the server for the files, and thus try to maintain download priority from the server, and in theory tries to gain most bandwidth from the server. But there's only so much that it can do.
We tested using a 40mb file using a normal IE 'save file' download, the speed showed 70kbps, and DAP showed 140kbps. But when we monitored the actual bandwidth used by each individual program, IE was using ~68.7kbps and DAP was using ~71kbps!!! So don't trust the speeds that is shown. Use a clock and measure ur download times if you're not convinced. You'll see for yourself.

Cheers
Aditya


----------



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

Aditya very good & thank u


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks, i'm convinced...


----------



## readermaniax (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW! aditya!.. 

nice teach!

thanx


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 8, 2006)

hey wat download managers generally do is they break a downloading file into 4-5 parts & download seperately, u wont c the difference with dial ups but sure in bb u notice it...but wat the dap8 claims i dont think so that its true....downloading faster as much as 400%.....i dont agree at all.


----------



## aadipa (Oct 8, 2006)

I am using FlashGet and its good.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 8, 2006)

What download managers do is that, 
- they try to find the shortest way to to the downloading server
- then they divide/split the information in small parts/packets
- packets r downloaded randomly  --> I type of download managers
   packets r downloaded in sequence --> II type of download managers
- when all packets r succesfully downloaded, they r reassembled in case of I  type & rejoined in case of II (faster than I)
- some provide facility of sheduling, & IE is not in this category & also IE is I type while Oera is II type.

I have got this information over internet last year & I m so sorry, since I don't have its link. It's my habbit that whenever I got such information (even from this forum), I take a print-out with my Dotmatrix. I hope it will b useful.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 9, 2006)

FDM


----------



## n2casey (Oct 10, 2006)

I know friends that my post is not completely related with this topic but I don't want to start a new thread for such info that's why I posted it here.


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 10, 2006)

Free Download Manager (FDM).


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 10, 2006)

IDM (Internet Download Manager)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 10, 2006)

I hv used FDM in past but it crashed many times on my comp and asked for sending Error Reports to the developers, so I stopped using it  

Then I tried Flashget and really it was awesome  But recently it stopped downloading from Rapidshare, thats why I stopped using it.

And now-a-days I'm using IDM and very much satisfied with it


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 10, 2006)

What Download managers do is break-up the download into fragments and increase the pulse rate between download bits. IE cannot do that. It rather completes each bit at-a-time. So we will definetly see considerable reduction in the time for download using download mamagers.
I would recommend Internet Download Manager. It is awesome in reducing the time between pulse rates. Download Accelarator Plus is a crap. Stay away from it.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Oct 10, 2006)

download managers only decrease the overall time taken by splitting into parts.

i am using Internet Download Accelerator and find it gud. also, Opera's download manager is excellent. i download 1 MB in one second sometimes (really!!!). also DownThemAll for firefox is very gud.


----------



## shaunak (Oct 10, 2006)

Even if they do breakup a file, your bandwitdh isnt unlimited. each file is actualy downloading at 1/4th your bandwith. therefore by simple math the file takes the same ammount of time to download.
All these managers do is ensure your connection is highly efficient thus the "noticed" step up in speed.
I feel downloaded managers are requider only to pause and resume downloads. the managers that come bundled with firefox or opera are good enough to do that and atleast they dont come riddled with spyware.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 11, 2006)

WARNING: Download Accelarator Plus comes with a spyware. That's what my Counter Spyware says. It's not harmful though, but don't you want a spyware free computer?


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 11, 2006)

Internet download manager rox!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 12, 2006)

well I still have my fate with DAP... though my self i use Flashget... but with broadband... all of them are same to me... without any download manager i get 28kbps with any download manager i get 30kbps... so... to me the main function is resuming... and though some people dont trust DAP as a good resume system... i never had any corrupt download with DAP...


----------



## alanpaladka (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes. I'm also using DAP and I think it's good.


----------



## soham (Oct 12, 2006)

Free Download Manager is the best!


----------



## niks999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have downloaded and installed many download managers but never seen anyone this fast like INTERNET DOWNLOAD MANAGER

1.-> Download it (just 2.00 MB) at *www.internetdownloadmanager.com/

2.-> Install it.

3.-> Configure it.

And you are through!!!

See the change yourself!!!

You will feel like after a MAAL GAADI you are seeing a SUPERFAST EXPRESS TRAIN!!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry niks999 it is just like a Punjab Roadways bus.


Flashget & FDM ROX!!!

Just like a rocket!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 16, 2006)

FreeDownloadManager on windows, wget on linux


----------



## satyamy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like GetRight


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 17, 2006)

Is the Always Resume / Automatic Resume feature available on any Download Manager other than DAP ?


----------



## samrulez (Oct 17, 2006)

I use FlashGet for larger files and Down Them ALL!!! for smaller files..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 17, 2006)

FDM is the best.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 17, 2006)

DAP and Flashget both are good.


----------



## rajas (Oct 17, 2006)

I have used free download mgr for a while and moved to IDM..I believe IDm is much faster and is very small(simple) application. Is the same with othes too. did anyone try Free DM and IDM.


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 23, 2006)

DownThemAll addon for firefox is good.

But personal preference: FlashGet

And download managers don't increase ur download speeds, but they do try to maximize download rates "within ur connection speeds", provided the file is broken into multiple pieces, all simultaneously downloaded and the servers release data at that rate. Optimization is the purpose of DMs.
A 256kbps connection won't get 60kBps download speeds continually when downloaded with any download manager.

But then they r not useful for rapidshare, megaupload,uploading... downloads as those downloads are always single file downloads, so using plain old simple download is good enough.

Best way, optimize ur internet connectin speeds first. Also Firefox optimizations. That'll give u a hike of more than 10-15% speeds.

My ISP providers say that I could get only 80% of the speed advertised, so on my 256k*b*ps, i would ideally be getting about (80% of (256 / 8 )) 26k*B*ps, but tweaking gives me atleast 30k*B*ps, in fact most of the time i get the 32k*B*ps.


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 23, 2006)

my choices will be

1. internet download manager
2. mass downloader

these r the ultimate downloaders i had ever seen ....


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 23, 2006)

FDM is best


----------

